# Round columns



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Recently had to do some round columns , forgot how much of a pain they were but , still something different . They were the prefinished ones that come in halves and held together with clips ..... What tricks does everyone use out there to finish them ? These were small only 12" in diameter which i prefer the larger ones which i find easier to finish , one of my tricks is after mudding I will take a sanding belt from a belt sander cut it giving me a long piece of sand paper approximately 4" x 24" and can sand the radius easy by pulling back and forth.. if one can find an old belt from a table bench sander that would be even better since they are wider and longer ..... just one trick up the old man found to do years ago... silverstilts aka the rock doctor :thumbsup:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Basically thats pretty much what we do here except we use the scotch brite. (Scotch-Brite™ Super Polish Roll, 10 in x 30 ft, 2 per case) Has a greater width. And you can dampen it for wet sanding keeps the dust down. Above is the finish but they make others. We even use them for the sanders here they come in all shapes and sizes. They last longer than normal sandpaper in my opinion 


Rebel


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to like to use a 24" floor scraper blade to shave my radius walls and columns(Just the flexible replacement blade. Blade wasn't attached to the floor scraper.). I would then follow up with a porter cable power sander pad. Those floor scraper blades work great for coating radius walls too. 

http://www.proplaster.com.au/images/116.jpg


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

That's one of the best Ideas that I have heard in a long time , who would of thought the steel from the scraper would be bendable like spring steel yet would not oblong like regular sheet metal .... great idea :thumbsup:


----------

